# [MIL] 'Some Hero Thing': Gunman Shot, Killed At Courthouse - Tampa Tribune



## WDF News

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/may/08/na-some-hero-thing-gunman-shot-killed/&cid=0&ei=srEiSKjcAY_w8AS85fydAw&usg=AFrqEzeQNrWLScCuwtsbl6kNDqXor_MU5Q">'Some Hero Thing': Gunman Shot, Killed At Courthouse</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Tampa Tribune, FL -</font> <nobr>18 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>A bomb-sniffing <b>dog</b> searched the backpack that Powell carried into the courthouse, along with his white 1998 Dodge pickup truck parked nearby. <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

